

National Instruments to Build the E-Cat Cold Fusion Device Instrumentation  - mrb
http://pesn.com/2011/11/10/9601953_National_Instruments_signs_to_do_E-Cat_controls/

======
ahi
A well played scam. I bought a Coke this afternoon, so clearly the CocaCola
company lends credibility to my plans for world domination.

~~~
noonespecial
Its fun to watch. I've got no idea about the validity of it, but at this point
in the game, the guy is either P.T. Barnum or Zefram Cochrane.

~~~
mrb
Better analogy: s/Zefram Cochrane/Nikola Tesla/

Tesla made seemingly unbelievable and sometimes bizarre claims about possible
scientific and technological developments.

